

New human ancestor discovered near fossil of ‘Lucy’ - diodorus
http://www.nature.com/news/new-human-ancestor-discovered-near-fossil-of-lucy-1.17644

======
madengr
How can they tell it was a different species from Lucy just by a jaw bone. By
species, I mean not able to inter-breed; unless I have the definition of
species wrong.

~~~
Hytosys
The article (vaguely) describes the differences between this new jaw bone and
any other known Australopithecus jaw.

Where to draw the line of "species" is a very nuanced problem. Taxonomy is
fascinating and often debated!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Species_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Species_problem)

------
late2part
Lucy - you got some splaining to do!!!!

